# Warrens & Burrows 130km - 14th May 2022 - Bristol, Audax.



## Oliveriles (10 Apr 2022)

*






Event: Warrens & Burrows 130km
Event date: Saturday 14th May, 8:30am
Event location: Abbey Wood Retail Park, Filton, Bristol
Cost of entry: £9 plus £3 for non-members*

SIGN UP: https://audax.uk/event-details?eventId=9478

KEEP UP TO DATE WITH EVENT UPDATES - https://www.facebook.com/groups/741802059633752

Non Members, very, very welcome.

Back for 2022 a 130k event incorporating two of the 'Another 100 Greatest Climbs' of Simon Warren.

A gentle day's ride heading North to explore the Cotswolds which is classified as an Area of Outstanding Natural Beauty.

There are two rewarding climbs to be tackled before heading back South to home.

Flat County lanes till Stonehouse then climb Haresfield Beacon.

Return to Frocester ready to climb Frocester Hill.

Both Hills form part of Simon Warren's 'Another 100 Greatest Climbs', so it's a great opportunity to get two of his climbs ticked off.

Next, a coffee stop in Nailsworth as a reward for your two climbs, before heading South back to home.

Mostly quiet lanes and minor roads with easy navigation. - see plotaroute link below

Finishers' rectangular route map patch available - £1.50

GPS file download - https://www.plotaroute.com/route/1508243?units=km

Entry on the Line (EOL) possible - £3 surcharge, payment by card or cash.

See my other events at www.sbraudax.com


----------

